

Arctic ice melting at 'amazing' speed, scientists find - krigath
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19508906

======
PeterLiddiard
This is interesting; it somehow reminds me of
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/22/business/global/american-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/22/business/global/american-
thwarted-in-quest-to-build-a-ski-resort-in-india.html?partner=rss&emc=rss)

------
Randgalt
Why is ice melting bad? The arctic ice has been lower in the past and higher.
Why is everyone so afraid of change. Humans have successfully navigated change
for millennia.

~~~
jonhendry
We didn't have large coastal cities with millions of inhabitants then.

